# Question about Tabatas



## motionman04 (Jun 25, 2006)

I read up an article about them, they sound very interesting and an effective way to do cardio. I was reading an article, http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=04-046-training, my question is, for those of you who've done cardio this way, do you use any free weights for some of these exercises, or is it okay to go just by bodyweight? The reason I ask is because I usually do cardio after I'm done with the gym, usually at night.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 25, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> I read up an article about them, they sound very interesting and an effective way to do cardio. I was reading an article, http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=04-046-training, my question is, for those of you who've done cardio this way, do you use any free weights for some of these exercises, or is it okay to go just by bodyweight? The reason I ask is because I usually do cardio after I'm done with the gym, usually at night.



I would think that anything where you're busting your ass would be just fine.  Burpees would probably make for an awesome exercises to do with that protocol.


----------



## motionman04 (Jun 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would think that anything where you're busting your ass would be just fine.  Burpees would probably make for an awesome exercises to do with that protocol.



I just did these at a basketball court nearby and I'm still trying to catch my breath. I noticed after a few rounds, I was just dying, I was barely able to complete sprinting back and fourth on the court, it was a joke towards the end. Have tabatas helped ur endurance after a while? Also, could u do them just as well indoors as you could outdoors?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 25, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> I just did these at a basketball court nearby and I'm still trying to catch my breath. I noticed after a few rounds, I was just dying, I was barely able to complete sprinting back and fourth on the court, it was a joke towards the end. Have tabatas helped ur endurance after a while? Also, could u do them just as well indoors as you could outdoors?



I've never used Tabatas, but I have done circuit training.  I usually do more like 2 minutes of work to 40 seconds of rest though.  My conditioning is definitely above average.  I probably couldn't run a marathon or anything, but I go out and run 4 or 5 miles once in a while without much trouble.


----------

